# Jacks Aquarium



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I saw something interesting in the Jack's in Huber Heights. For 60 bucks they have a baby Red Tailed Catfish. This catfish is native to the amazon and get huge. The first thing i thought about was a fishing show i watched over the summer of a guy fishing the amazon with cut bait and circle hooks. He was catching Red Tails all around 40 pounds. And they are said to max out around 5 ft long. You do the math, these fish can get over a hundred pounds. And if my memory is correct i think Mellon said he always wanted to catch one. if i had the money i would buy it but as a broke college student 60 bucks is alittle too steep.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

heres link to a amazon fishing site, notice on the right a picture of a 85 pound Red Tail, and the fact it says baby next to it.... 
http://www.finandfeathersafaris.com/wal/catfish-brazil.htm


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

if thats a baby id love to see momma and papa, i bet they would put up a huge fight and would be awsome to catch.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

I can see me now, 10 years down the road landing a Red Tailed Cat somebody let loose in the river! LOL


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

The biggest catfish ever caught was caught out of the amazon.It was a Piraiba,they look like giant channelcats.It was 295 lb caught on 85 lb braid.That would be a blast


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nate, boy if I wasn't flat broke this week/month, you'd have made Jack's a couple hundred bucks! 

Dude, I'm sitting here thinking of unloading some cat equipment to afford a tanks set up! (not really.... well, maybe so!)  I would love to have a Redtail cat. I havent had a tank set up since my two 24 inch Snakeheads. I could see it now, that Redtail cat, a couple longnose eel, dude I'd be back in business. I'm going to have to go to Huber and check that Redtail out.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

There is/was a beautiful Redtail Cat at the Cleveland Zoo. We've went a couple times over the last 7 years. I guess it's prob 20-30 #'s.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a couple pics I had on an old drive.

Not sure where this one is from. It may have been from someone selling a Redtail. I was close to buying one a few times.











Again, not sure where this one if from, but it's a tad bigger than the previous one.











This may be one from the Cleveland Zoo, I"m not real sure. It's not a very good pic.











Most folks say this is the one they want a pic with. I think it's a Tiger Catfish. If I'm not mistaken, the world famous Flathead Manaic sent this pic to me.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

my friend said he saw a pet store selling baby shovelnose sturgeon for $40 earlier this year. i debated going and buying them and reintroducing them into the lmr, it's amazing what they carry in petstores now, and how much people pay for the fish. i still like my tank, snubnose darters, tennessee, saffron and warpaint shiners, blacknose and longnose dace, soon to be joined by rainbow, variegate and slenderhead daters, maybe toungtied minnows and redside dace, best of all, they were free!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I know about 8 years ago, here in springfield there was a pet store called "super pets" they used to have a floor display with a fountian that people could throw money in.... they had 5 red tails in it that would have gone 20lbs each..... the biggest was probably around 40lbs though-- although they were in the store they were never for sale


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Nate, boy if I wasn't flat broke this week/month, you'd have made Jack's a couple hundred bucks!
> 
> Dude, I'm sitting here thinking of unloading some cat equipment to afford a tanks set up! (not really.... well, maybe so!)  I would love to have a Redtail cat. I havent had a tank set up since my two 24 inch Snakeheads. I could see it now, that Redtail cat, a couple longnose eel, dude I'd be back in business. I'm going to have to go to Huber and check that Redtail out.



Too bad i didnt say something sooner bryan, i just set up my other tank for jen. Its a 65 gallon. i would of given it to you


----------

